# Habt ihr ein paar ideen für Programme?



## aKuJii (2. Feb 2006)

Hallöchen

Also ich habe mir zum ziel gesetzt innerhalb von 5 Tagen 10 kleine Programme zu coden um mein wissen zu festigen.

Ich kann bereits:
if
for
try
catch
boolean
switch 
case

Nun hätte ich eine Frage an euch:
Fallen euch ein paar programme ein die ich mal Coden kann? (auf consolen ebene) so mit eingabe-überprüfung/verglecih/berechnung-ausgabe

Also ich habe mir 2 sachen einfallen lassen und schon umgesetzt: 
Ein Programm für Password abfrage und einloggen
Ein Programm das den Euro Kurs ind englische pounds US $ umrechnet.

Nun wisst ihr was ich jetzt so kann.
Fallen euch da noch sachen ein die man vllt Programmieren kann? Mir gehen die Ideen aus...
(ich weiß is schwach wenn man sich 10 vornimmt aber einem nur 2 einfallen....    )


mFg


----------



## Beni (2. Feb 2006)

Taschenrechner, Spiele in ASCII-Art :bae:, Chatprogramm, Dateisucher, irgendwas simulieren, ...

Ok, die sind vielleicht schon etwas grösser, aber bei einem grossen Programm lernst du auch (viel) mehr als bei einem kleinen :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

Versuche vielleicht was mit Datenverschlüsselung.
z.B. eine Textdatei mit Vigenère-Chiffre verschlüsseln und wieder entschlüsseln.

Oder schreibe eine kleine Adressverwaltung (so lernst etwas Swing, Dateiverarbeitung etc.)
Erweitere das ganze um eine Datenbank (z.B. mySQL), damit lernst du SQL und JDBC.
Mache Client-Server Anwendung daraus (z.B. RMI, Corba etc.)
usw.


----------



## aKuJii (2. Feb 2006)

Taschenrechner habe ich jetzt auch gedacht^^ aber ASCII spiele sagen mit nix und chat programm habe ich absolut keine ahnung wie das geht   

Ich merk schon da muss ich noch mehr üben^^ 

vllt sollte ich sagen das ich es noch nicht behersche aus der JAVA datei raus etwas auf zurufen.

Was ich mir jetzt vorgestellt habe is folgendes:

Ich mache einen login screen wo man sich dann anmelden kann und dann zu einem Menü kommt in dem Man auswählen kann was man machen will. Taschenrechner z.B.

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert ist: 
ich wollte vllt noch eine Art user list einbauen. also das ich z.B.: auf 5 drücke und dann Enter und schon erscheint was für nutzernamen es gibt.

habt ihr da mal ein code bsp. für mich?

habe mir gedacht das ich dann die variable auslese aber das war dann doch net so.

hoffe ich habs einigermaßen gut erklärt.

@Beni: kannste mir mal so ASCII spiele zeigen? das finde ich interessant^^ und würde das gerne einbauen

@ wenns geht nix objekt orientiertes da bin ich noch nicht weil ich mir nicht alles durcheinander bringen will

Alles consolen ebene


----------



## Tobias (2. Feb 2006)

> @ wenns geht nix objekt orientiertes da bin ich noch nicht weil ich mir nicht alles durcheinander bringen will



Dann wirst du ne andere Sprache nehmen müssen...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

so war es nicht gemeint

ich möche jetzt noch nicht damit anfangen weil ich erstmal eine grundlage haben will wie die sachen ablaufen. wenn ich das drauf habe mache die die anderen sachen.


----------



## Beni (2. Feb 2006)

aKuJii hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Beni: kannste mir mal so ASCII spiele zeigen? das finde ich interessant^^ und würde das gerne einbauen


Hehe, das hört sich besser an als es ist. ASCII ist einfach der Zeichensatz den so ziemlich jeder Computer darstellen kann. Und ASCII-Spielchen benutzen nur diese Zeichen um etwas darzustellen.

Ein Tic-Tac (Kreuzchenspiel) könnte nach jedem Zug sowas ausdrucken:

```
* * * * * * *
*    * x * x *
* * * * * * *
*    * o  *   *
* * * * * * *
* o  *    *   *
* * * * * * *
```

Die Kunst ist es, wirklich schöne Bilder auf die Konsole zu bringen :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

das klingt interessant

aber dafür fehlt mir das können glaube ich obwohl ich das echt gerne einfügen würde. kannst du mir vllt mal einen bsp. code geben? oder zeigen wo so etwas ein bisschen erklärt wird?


----------



## Beni (3. Feb 2006)

Das wird alles mit "System.out.println" gemacht. 

Also die erste Zelle des Tic Tac könnte Pseudocode-artig so aussehen:

```
System.out.println( "* * * * * * *"  );
System.out.print( "* " );
if( kreuzchen )
  System.out.print( "x" );
else if( bällchen )
  System.out.print( "o" );
else
  System.out.print( " " );
System.out.print( "*" );
```

Man kann hier mit for-Schleifen, Methoden, if-Bedingungen etc. (sehr) viel Code einsparren. Das ist auch der Witz an der Übung, du benötigst die Library nicht, aber wenn du auf Copy&Paste verzichtest (was du als guter Programmierer immer tun solltest), wirst du den Rest üben.

Hier ist der Link zu einem ASCII-Spiel das für das Web geschriebe nwurde. Aber das könnte man ebensogut in der Konsole anzeigen.


----------

